# Roamer Popular Movement?



## Kalart (Aug 29, 2019)

I have a Roamer Popular that I have just opened up to check the movement. Despite a lot of Google searching I can find no exact match and I am wondering if anyone has come across this particular configuration. It does have an etched Roamer trademark on it as well as a 17 jewel description that matches the description on the face of the watch.The case is marked 2169 and 70 on the exterior and the second hand has the red arrow common to this style of watch . The crown may not be original.

As you can see it is not in great condition (it was not expensive!) but it is keeping excellent time for all that.

My collection is not extensive and nor is my collecting experience so hopefully wiser head will be able to shed some light.

Sorry. I am having trouble getting the images inserted from Flickr


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Sorry, believe this to be a wrong 'un, IMHO! 

My 1950's Popular with a correct MST 37* series movement...



















Another ROAMER movement that can be found in 50's models was the MST 401.

Mine again...



















The difference in quality compared to yours is quite apparent, they haven't applied the ROAMER brand name the correct way up! :swoon:


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

I agree with Alan (Karrusel) , Your movement looks like a Venus Cal , if you check under or near the balance wheel there should be a number .


----------



## Kalart (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for the fast response; I did have my suspicions but I thought it unlikely that anyone would go to the trouble of putting a fake Roamer movement in what was not an expensive watch. Externally it looks to be genuine.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Interesting thread and this is not the first outing that the subject of fake vintage Roamer movements has had on the Forum. Interested readers may like to look back at the substantial thread entitled, "Spotting fake vintage Roamers," started by Mtomtom on 2 January 2017 in the Vintage Watches section of the Forum.

The problem of whether or not a movement is "genuine" can sometimes be quite problematic given that the nominal producers/manufacturers of many vintage watches had their brand name stamped on movements made elsewhere. One assumes that companies with a reputation for quality would not stoop to placing a poor quality movement branded with their name in any of their models, but I suspect that this is not always the case. Obviously, in the case of your watch, dear @Kalart, you have benefited from expert views from knowledgeable Forum members and I do not take issue with their opinions on your own Roamer Popular watch.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Kalart said:


> Thanks for the fast response; I did have my suspicions but I thought it unlikely that anyone would go to the trouble of putting a fake Roamer movement in what was not an expensive watch. Externally it looks to be genuine.


 Sorry, a bit late coming to this one, but @Tazmo61 is correct in that it is a Venus calibre, a Venus 220 (or family), to be precise, and a perfectly decent movement.

It should be noted that not every Roamer had an in-house (MST) movement - one of mine has an ETA 2390 which doesn't mean that it's anything other than a genuine Roamer, and the same applies to yours.

Regards.


----------

